# Hancock County Deer



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Just a buddy of mine that i work with's deer. He's a brute..


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh shoot it didnt work. Its to big. Darn..


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok lets try this one more time. 
This may be largest buck killed in Hancock county.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

that is one big big buck, congrats to your friend


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Good lord! That is a brute. Congrats to your buddy!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Tell him congrats on the buck! :!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent buck!


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh and it is a 17point. He brought it into work last Tuesday morning and i got to see it in person.. All i got to say is WOW. Really appreciate it in person.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Very Nice . Tell Him Congrats Nice Deer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a great looking buck! I spent my college years up in that area. We hunted a bit and saw some deer but never anything like that.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW is right! Tell him gongrats. Thats what we all hope for out there..


----------

